# Freya's foaling thread



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Freya's sire - The Gambler.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

You did hooray, it's so good to be able to compare baby bellies LOL (and progress) Lovely horse you have there!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Personally I LOVE QH and would buy one in a heartbeat if I could. But I could ever sell her. She rocks my socks off  When is your due btw?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

My extremely beautiful girl...


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

oooh she is just gorgeous. Yes I am so lucky to have Merlot - never thought I'd get to own one either - such a cool calm horse! She's due at the beginning of December - when's your girl due?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

By the way that photo above is hysterical, I just LOVE the expressions horses get sometimes


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Her last service was 25/12/2011 (Christmas day hehe) and she was scanned 18 days. So technically she is due on 29/11/2012 which is also her 6th birthday! However she is a maiden so I'm not holding my breath!
I hope she drops AFTER her due date because I'm on nursing practicum for 9 weeks then I have my state final on the 20/9 soooo I'm hopping she'll wait!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

That photo is her - I'm dead so therefore I cannot work - face. That was the day before our very first hunt. She was 4 )


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Love the stud's markings,and your mare is a sweetie.This should be one pretty baby! Looking forward to following miss Freya's progress.


----------



## Beatha (Sep 3, 2012)

I can't wait until the foal is born! I think she'll be really cute with her parents!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I wasn't sure on the stud's markings. His face markings are rather unique I think haha but in person he is lovely and my friend has a two year old by him who I've watched grow from a foal and that's what sold him to me. He produces very nice geldings P Not sure about fillies but Freya's dad produces some REALLY lovely girls soooo fingers crossed.
Oh, the stud is hetrozyogus (sp?) and so are the grandsires on both sides. Freya has some bird spotting or lacing on her back which shows a pinto gene apparently so hopefully this foal has got more than a 50% chance of having some bling. Even if it doesn't I'll love it! It's my baby's baby! Can't wait!

Her spots

















Her full brother and sister have exactly the same. Her dam has never thrown a colour but all her babies by The Gambler have this lacing )


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

2 year old Freya rocking out P


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Just another pregnant one - She is about 33 weeks here I think.









Go to get some more today not that there'll be much change but any photos are better than no photos!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Some I took of the stud when I went to see him.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

His facial markings are so unique!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

This is an older photo from last year. We used to hack down to the river regularly and if the weather was nice, go for a swim.

























Can't wait to be doing this again!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Freya as a foal!
















With mum








Ugly little Freya with mum (What colour do you think mum is? I'd say liver chestnut?)








Only born today!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Just two more and I'm done for today, promise


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Her dam is just chestnut. liver is just a shade. For all intents and purposes she's red. :grin:


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

awwww LOVE LOVE LOVE the foal photos Freya is very pretty - lovely head. Yes the dam does look to be a liver chestnut though hard to tell because sun bleaching. Either way, she's a chestnut with a white star, MY KIND of horse LOL


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for that. So Freya wil most likely have the red factor?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Her full brother and sister are bays and her half brother is a chestnut but so was his sire. Just looking at her, her dam, her sire and the stud, what do you guys reckon?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

hestnut is a dominant gene - maybe you'll have a skewbald foal....gorgeous


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hahah that would rock seeing as neither sire have had chestnut foals!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Merlot said:


> hestnut is a dominant gene - maybe you'll have a skewbald foal....gorgeous


Chestnut is NOT dominant. It is recessive. As well as this, if it was dominant, that would mean that this cross would definitely NOT result in a chestnut foal.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

oops my mistake, I thought it was dominant. back to school for me LOL


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Confusseled now lol I thought it was dominant but colourings dont really bother me, so long as they are both fine and dandy


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

It is now 2 months, 1 week a 3 days until the big day...according to my pitapata time line lol Not long now! (I'm on placement at the hospital for nine weeks so it will fly by! 10 weeks to go! If she's a clockwork horse hehe)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Counting down the days too expecting Merlot to foal around 1st December. She's due mid Nov but last time she was two weeks late so I expect she'll carry on the tradition - they usually do 
Can you feel the foal moving?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Yup can see the little dude too. Freya was being a twit to catch this weekend, running around like a mad horse >_< when she finally stopped for a breather I saw the foal kick her good and hard! Made the little madam jump out of her skin mwahahaa 
Can you imagine if they go on the same day?!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I know - wouldn't that be great ;-)
I am so excited, I just can't wait


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Can you see yours moving?
4 year old Freya ready for our first hunt  Not plaited because the huntmaster didn't mind as she and I were newbs 








I'm trying to find our hunting ones but no luck yet :-(


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

October last year when we were WORKING


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

WOW she really is gorgeous, can't wait to see pics of her baby!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Aw what a beautiful girl! I'm sure the baby will be gorgeous!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Going up tomorrow (my only day off in a fortnight :-() to see fatty. Her QH friend has gone back home and she's in with the mini boys. I'm a bit worried about how fat she is getting but now that I don't have to worry about someone else's horse, we can start going down the river again, me walking or bareback. Should be fun  Photos tomorrow!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Non-pregnant Freya, December two years ago.









Freya and Ham, January last year. He is MEGA fluffy atm


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

22 days before her last service. She looks MEGA wither high here


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

What do you guys think about her confo? Just curious. Not the best photos I know and she is a bit short in the back but overall, what do you think?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Went for an awesome walk/ride down the river yesterday. Got blisters on my feet and Freya was a stupid brat to start with but it was absolutely awesome to be out doing something again! Let me know what you think


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

She's so cute! Love the baby belly


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks! She is 39 weeks and 2 days pregnant! Only 9 weeks to go! Assuming she is on time haha


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Equine,
it's actually hard to judge conformation in most of these photos as they are taken with a shorter lens which distorts the subject.
If you want a critique, you need to stand back with a long lens and take photos from side, front and behind. 
personally I am wary of asking for critiques unless you are wanting one for a specific purpose - IE a horse you are about to buy, or a type of horse you wish to show.
All horses are built differently according to the job they are bred to do.
All you need to ask yourself is, is she comfortable to ride and does she cover the ground, has she a lovely temperament, do you love her and enjoy riding her. That's all that matters 
Having said that....She does look a lovely type


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Cheers, all awesome points. She is comfy to ride (even though my legs are killing me today haha) she has got an awesome personality and I wouldn't care if no one liked her P she is perfect for me.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

There you go - that's all that matters


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Only 8 weeks to go! Any name ideas? 
Dam - Freya of Silvertrees
Sire - Face Value II
Dam's sire - The Gambler
Sire's sire - Face Value

Someone suggested Poker Face which I think ROCKS however I don't want to crack up every time I say it haha


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh go on, I always name my animals names that make me laugh, that way when I am yelling out GOB****E!!! to The Gob****e (Good Sheep) Lollypop (one of our pet sheep) for instance, if she is going through a fence or something, instead of being mad I end up giggling at the absurdity of it. That's why I name Persil, Persil Beaucoup and Merlot, Merlot Moo (AKA the Gooey Moo)
You go girl, Poker Face sound perfectly sensible to me... ;-)


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Good grief this forum edits out the swear words - who would know!!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh that made me giggle! Merlot Moo is beautiful name haha Well Poker Face seems cool because the grandsire is Gambler and the sire is Face Value II so kinda makes sense! 
So long as I don't sing lady gaga every time I go into the field lol


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Merlot said:


> Good grief this forum edits out the swear words - who would know!!!


Does it do the English one's too? ******! ****! Sod! :twisted: Hope I don't get kicked off!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

EquineBovine said:


> Does it do the English one's too? ******! ****! Sod! :twisted: Hope I don't get kicked off!


:shock: Oh good lord it doesn't! Ok I'd better be good now then!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

****, I can't believe it picked out the word Shot, (but with an i instead of an o, ) which is, in my mind inoffensive, from the middle of a word...I mean come on, how many of us go out to the paddock to clean up the Horse ShOt??? LOL


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Freya's udder 24/9/2012









Freya's udder today 30/09/2012


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I can see a change, what about you guys? )


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Subbing for cute baby!! Wishing you a smooth and easy foaling.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks ) Me too. She is 40 weeks gone now.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Yup,I see the change.She's making progress,woot,woot!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

countryryder said:


> Yup,I see the change.She's making progress,woot,woot!


eeeeeeeeee! I thought so! She's been getting a lot of handling 'down there' and I could feel it had changed 
Does any one know how early/late a mare can foal and still have a viable foal?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

baby bump yesterday


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Where??? Where is that baby bump??


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Regarding the time frame - you can be about a month late from what I can gather, no idea on the early factor...


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Well I've worked out that she hits the 340 day mark on the 20th November - My nursing exam! I've got a huge, horrible feeling that she is going to drop then...

You can't see the bump?! Can you see the difference in the udder?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Ha! Merlot reaches 340 on Nov 30th. They'll probably foal around the same time.
Yes I can Juuust see a baby bump...of course I'm comparing her to Merlot, who is HUGE. LOL Your girl is a maiden so one would expect her to be petit...for now ;-)
Interesting that Freya's udder is starting to develop - no sign of that for Merlot.
It's all so interesting!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

See! Udder photos! Maiden mares are funny with their boobies so I'm going keep a weekly record. Be interesting to see how it looks next time I see her!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Udderly amazing...

I'm sorry couldn't resist....


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Merlot said:


> Udderly amazing...
> 
> I'm sorry couldn't resist....


Oh lord :shock:


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I know


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

The earliest is safe for a mare to foal is 320 days. Now that's not saying healthy foals haven't been born earlier then that, but that's the earliest you should hope for.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Willow Winds said:


> The earliest is safe for a mare to foal is 320 days. Now that's not saying healthy foals haven't been born earlier then that, but that's the earliest you should hope for.


Thank you very much  Have always wondered! Cows we can get away with so much earlier


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Both are gorgeous, subbing to see babies......


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hopefully just a baby! She was scanned at 18 days so I'd be pretty miffed if the vet missed a twin! Lol


----------



## Abner87 (Sep 26, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Freya on Saturday

















Udder seems to have shrunk back again, not that there was much difference!









Freya, Ham and Frankie


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

She looks grand


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Not as obese as before hehe


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

OI Update???
Photos.....
Go orn go orn go orn go ORRRRN, you know you want to.....


----------



## cmjs (Jun 28, 2012)

my mare is chestnut, the stallion was piebald, and the filly is piebald!  good luck, can't wait to see pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Merlot said:


> OI Update???
> Photos.....
> Go orn go orn go orn go ORRRRN, you know you want to.....


:shock: omg! Did you just do a father ted quote?!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Update so far is that she is looking very pregnant. I still think it will be a big loud colt but hoping for a small nicely marked filly hehe am going up on Sunday so will do a proper update then. She hit her 300 day mark on Tuesday!


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

subbing...can't wait for eight legs


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes indeed Father Ted - my all time favourite show. Just watching Merlot and Persil galloping around in the driving rain. BRRRRRRRRR


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

<3 Father Ted. 
Freya is looking fitter not fatter, which is kind of a good thing as she was getting rather tubby. Haven't felt the baby moving much and her udder is still the same. She is at week 42 now so 5-6 more weeks till show time!
In the mean time, Freya's dad has had some foals on the ground in the last few months! PHOTOS!
Beautiful filly








Me and one of the colts
















Another handsome colt


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

They're all a few days old in those photos. 
Just some of Freya


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

awwww nice to see a picture of you!!! 
Love the dun and white colt and the baby Freya was too cute for words....


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I think the breeder is keeping him as a replacement for their daddy. He is the friendliest little dude ever! Love the other colt too but the filly is just beautiful!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Well I convinced myself that Freya was faking pregnancy as she is looking very nice and rideable and I couldn't see a bump! So I palated her tummy as I do with the cows and BAMP the little ****** kicks my hand! Then it proceeded to roll around and generally act very annoyed and give its mum a hell of a fright. So yes there is a foal in there and yes, it does not like been woken up! She's carrying really high though. Any thoughts?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Several reasons why she does not look as pregnant as Merlot
1. you've kept her quite fit throughout pregnancy - Merlot hasn't been ridden due to navicular problems at start of pergnancy
2. She is a maiden mare and they don't seem to get the big 'foal belly's' till very late in pregnancy.

SO...don't worry - she'll be fine, she looks healthy and happy to me. Are you feeding her extra calcium, phosphorous and protein?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

She's not getting hard feed as she doesn't need it. She gets mag in her water trough and has a salt lick block with toxins binders, calcium and other minerals etc in it. She's a difficult horse. A good doer but she gets grass staggers SO easily! She's on ab lib good yummy hay too.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

And I've got extra calcium at the ready as we get closer. Also extra magnesium. I'm a dairy farmer so have calves hundreds of cows, just hoping this is sort of the same. Vet is on speed dial though and the day Freya is due to foal the farm vet will be up AI'ing cows so fingers crossed!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Equine I can't recommend enough the products from ProvideIt Vitamin Mineral mixes for horses.
They do a specifically formulated minerals called Xtracal for pregnant and lactating mares. It is designed for NZ conditions. It so SOOOO important to have them on HIGH quality minerals - believe me I've tried the cheaper ones and had nothing but problems especially with staggers. 
The other thing you MUST get into her is 3 Tbsp of SALT a day on top of a salt lick. Take a look at that website it explains everything.
I wish I'd known about this stuff years ago it would have saved me a fortune in vet bills, chiropractor and, actually in injuries to myself (current one excluded LOL)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Where's it retailed?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

You can get it at most horse stores - CRT have it, where abouts are you - I'll check for you


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I can't wait to see a baby!

Poker Face is an awesome name. Taking suggestions just in case? Value of Silver (or Silver Value...shorter lol).

I wish I had photos of my boy as a foal.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm taking all name suggestions! I love kissin' dynamite for a show name as I love the song hehe bring on the ideas!!!!!!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I'd be calling her Kissing Marmite (goodbye) ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

MARMITE?!?!?!?! EWWWWWWWWWWW! What is it with kiwis and that rubbish!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

he he he I miss my MARRRRMITE...hey, you're a Kiwi - you live here....or are you?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
ACDC forever!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

However, it may live up to the name and be a nut job -_- hehe


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Jumping in and subbing! Can't wait to see baby!
Hoping you a good and healthy foaling!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

FIVE MORE WEEKS! D If Freya is a good girl and foals when she is meant to!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Love your profile pic - hilarious ;-)
How is she looking?...photos......go orn go orn go orn.....


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm up the farm atm. She was a total dingbat this morning. Would rather trot around and around than be caught and groomed. Not like her at all. Finally caught her, took her out for a walk and a groom and chucked her back as the wind has been mental here the farm across the road is having an off road motor bike/buggy/loud noisy things race. I'll load the photos in a bit and take more tomorrow. The farm starts AI tomorrow so guess what I'll be doing! Yey! ;o)
Other than that she's a happy lass and the mare she was grazing with, the white QHXTB, she foaled yesterday, a lovely little black filly with stockings and a stripe!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

love to see photos of the qhtb foal...Hey are you feeding her extra salt in her feed? Really important to combat potassium overload which is one of the major reasons for horses going 'nutty'....You can see how chilled out my guys are - that's why ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I chalk it down to the wind and the idiots ripping up the paddocks next door! The foal is only 1/4 quarter horse. It's mum is QHXTB it's dad is ClydeXStation bred...I think... basically a xbreed haha
Udders at 43 weeks

















And the new foal









You'll have to wait for more photos. The internet connection here SUCKS! It's taken me 30 minutes to get these up!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't know if the foal photo loaded so here it is again. This internet SUCKS! >(


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't know if the foal photo loaded so here it is again. This internet SUCKS! >(


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No foal photo.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Fudge! Well if you guys can hold on until this avo I'll pop it up when I get home. The internet here is awful! Its a very cute black foal, two white stockings, two white socks and a stripe. Will grey out eventually though. Hopefully going to see it today )
Which means...PHOTO BOMBS!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I know Equine, we've got a crap connection too that's why I make my photo sizes as small as can be kbwise. Yay NZ internet...NOT!
Looking at her udder shots they look very similar in size to Merlots


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

ahhhhh you got me......what do you call it when you type at the same time? There must be a name for it.... I know...SPOOKY


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Right so am back home now. Didn't get any new photos of Freya as had 300 cows to AI. Here is the new foal! My friend owns the mare and the stud owner is retaining this foal.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm getting jip from my family for taking photos of her udder but I want to keep a record! This is my first foal and hers so it is important! )


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

That baby is adorable and so is the mama~
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

awwww, precious baby horse. What a cutey.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

hey - how's Freya getting on...update photos are due!!! I just uploaded the latest of Merlot Moo this morning...go orn......


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Going up to farm tomorrow so will take photos then!  merlot is looking yum as!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Aww thank you. I think she is a real yummy mummy of course, but then I would ;-)
Can't wait to see how Freya is looking


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

You have no idea of the frustration caused by uploading this ONE photo! I HATE THIS COMPUTER!
So, after 5 days of night shifts, I rock on up to the farm, half dead, only to find I'd forgotten the farrier was coming today, it was peeing it down with rain and my lovely little herd had managed to produce 2 wheelbarrow loads of poop for me to pick up -_-* To top it all off I had forgotten my camera! :'(
So this photo was taken with my phone. Excuse the rubbish quality. But SHE NOW HAS BOOBIES! WOOOO! How long do you guys reckon she has to go?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

For reference, here's her udder last week.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

WOW she really does - Merlot's are only JUST starting to fill.
They can develop boobs up to a month before foaling so don't take that as your que so much as the softening around the tail, waxing up etc ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah I know that but it is exciting! Going from shrivelled prunes to starting to fill yey! Where's Merlots boobies?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Merlots boobs are not worth photographing.Have just tucked them up in bed with their nums. They've spent the weekend at our place being lawn mowers. It was lovely having them right beside the deck. Merlot is so calm and content about everything. Persil is being extremely bossy. He will be going in the paddock next door to Merlot when she is ready to foal. I'll not have HIM telling HER what to do and when to do it. ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm a bit worried now  With Freya getting closer, it looks like I'll have to be moving her soon. Going to find out the whole situation tomorrow and will let you know. I don't want to move her as she only has 4 weeks to go but if I have to what do you lot reccomend?


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Merlot said:


> WOW she really does - Merlot's are only JUST starting to fill.
> They can develop boobs up to a month before foaling so don't take that as your que so much as the softening around the tail, waxing up etc ;-)


Just remember that every mare is different as they get ready. My mare never did get soft.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

When you say move her - how far? What is the grass like in comparison to the grass she is on now? Is she familiar with where you will be moving her to?
Merlot is just around the corner from us at the moment however I will be moving her (and Persil) into the home paddocks a week or two before she is due, but it is a short walk away, she is familiar with the paddock she will foal in and the grass is similar although longer.
Sometimes i think we panic too much - remember horses have been doing this for millions of years without any help from us ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok so she knows where she will hopefully be going. Taking her to the hunt stables. She stayed there all last autumn and winter. She will hopefully be with her old grazing mate plus my mini. Only problem is that the grass is different and she goes a bit loopy on it so she has to be stabled each night, which I guess isn't a bad thing. Plus with her toxin binder lick she should be sweet.
The stables are 40minutes away. She has travelled this many times before as where we are is at least half an hour from anywhere! I'll have an open float (no divider) or a truck. Once she gets there I'll worm her a pop her out with her old buddy. Then every night she'll be brought in with the other nags and fed. It's a better set up than where we are at the moment.
I'm writing this through tears  The proverbial stool has hit the fan and its all one big mess  sorry to vent guys but things just suck right now.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok so looking like I wont have to move her before she foals which is awesome because she is so big and bagged up right now I don't want to risk it! Gave her a bath today which she loved as it is BOILING hot here today! I'm a bit down in the dumps about the whole situation but she makes everything better 
Here are the photos! REALLY bad due to rubbish phone camera. But hope you can see how much her udders have dropped! She's got quite a bit of edema at the bottom of her tummy. It looks like the foal has parked it\s backside right there! She's also very soft and squidgy around her tail head. She is due in 4 weeks now


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Her bag looks like it has a bit to go yet. However, that doesn't mean anything to mares ****.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah bag hasn't changed today but she's well loose in the tail head and her lady parts have elongated slightly  my bet is she foals on the 20th November, as I sit down for my final exam...


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Geez, sorry Eqqy, been away for a few days. Freya is bagging up really well! Merlot is still a C cup! though her tummy is a whopping Chauner sized lump. Will take some more photos tomorrow. Freya looks fabulous I can't believe she has all of a sudden got so huge!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Haha she's just ballooned and its not fat! She's in good shape which is a relief. Seen too many fat cows have problems calving so want her in good condition! Her udder is apparently bigger today and according to dad she will probably go in two weeks. Well it's about three weeks till her due date so not far off! I think it's a big foal! It rolls about like no ones business haha


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I've got at least five days before I go back up again so expect lots of photos merlot!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Love the way that in every photo she has her head down...munch munch munch. Just like a Chauner - are you sure she's not just a large Fatty Boombah LOL


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hahah that wasn't in her paddock! That was 5 minutes on the lawn! She's now in the arena paddock eating well and looking ready to go this week in my mind. Hope she hangs on a bit!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Day 321 today! Going up to see her the grandparents today so watch out for photos!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Come on photos...Merlot has an actual udder this morning!!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Wink wink...









Munching


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

No where near as big as Merlot ay? So I'm pretty sure she wont go earlier than the 29th!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

No she's not as big as the Merl but that doesn't mean anything. She looks great. Can't wait to see her babeh! Freya also looks happy and content


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

She's my rock. I'm not having a good time of it ATM  at least she is a happy chappy!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Nothing much to report other than the weather is dreadful! Freya's shrunk to an A cup and is looking fit to ride  She's not going to go before her due date...of course now that I've said that she probably will  No photos as i could barely see my hand in front of my face due to the rain 

My bet is Merlot is gonna drop before Freya does!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I always think they are going to foal when the weather turns to crap...sheep do  However we've just had a load of crap here and Merlot, very sensibly, has hung on for a fine day...now if only she'll foal in the day time at a time convenient and cheap(er) for the vet...


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

*Finally -*

- sunshine!
2 weeks left!
Pitched my tent!
Freya given a wash!
Flies everywhere!
I love my pony! 

















































Rollin'









Rollin'









Rollin'









Rawhide!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Mwah ha haaa you seriously HAVE pitched a tent LOL - I think you may have a week or two left to wait yet ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Did you not think I would?!  I only put it up today to get her used to it. It's down now and will go back up once she's looking closer. Her vulva has lengthened but her udder is the same really. She's board as heck and just wants cuddles. Think she wants it out as much as I do!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Her boobies aren't filling up much at all  she's gonna hold on for me! Haha


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Yesterday had a bit of a move around )


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So Freya's on some more grass, on her own, flat paddock and after tomoz I'll be home to watch her ) Boobies havent changed much at all


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

i had the worst dream last night. i was sitting by the gate of Freya's feild and she came waddling over, tail slightly raised. I thought she had maybe had a wee but got up to look and there, poking out of her lady parts were two brown legs. They were dry so I thought *#@$%^!! It's dead and she's been trying to push it out for ages! So I helped her get it out (wont go into details but the way I imagened it was like a cow calving, which is all I'm used to!) and it came out looking like a hereford calf, so white head and brown body and actual bovine features. Anyway, it was dead and it looked rather deformed. Freya sniffed it then sneezed and out popped another foal, minimal markings, also dead and with EIGHT legs! They were little deformed extra legs and they were moving but the foal was defiantly dead..........then I woke up....
I'm thinking I am going mad and why am I telling you this? I'm at college on my break in between exams and need to vent 

Mum says the dream means Freya will have a multicoloured normal foal haha.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Listen to your mom


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Trying trying trying haha got to head on into my second exam in a bit >_<


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds like stress from the tests and that your horse is due soon.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Good LUck Eqqy - don't panic, I just know you'll do well.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Home now. Heading up to see Freya this avo then staying the week yey! 9 days until the due date! But def looks like Merlot is going to beat me haha


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Well merlot foaled so Freya is getting ready! Kicking her tummy, biting her tummy, smoochy woodsy to me, tail in the air. Maybe tomoz? Watch this space! Will upload photos later


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Subbing


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

how exciting!!! she must have sensed something ;-) Good Luck hope it goes as well for you as for me


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Hooray!! She's getting closer


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

What a crazy dream! I too am a student going into exams soon and it does crazy things to your brain. You're mom's right. Freya will be just fine.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Finally subbing!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Lwhisperer said:


> Finally subbing!


About time!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Now subbing!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, I'd been watching Freya, Tenakee, and Merlot for a long time just by randomly checking in. But the way babies are dropping around here, I need some help keeping up!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So spent my first night in the paddock convinced she was close. She still hasn't put her tail down, is still pacing, still biting her sides but no wax. I'm freezing and now inside and going to sleep. When I wake up I'll probably have a foal on the ground haha


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

No foal yet. Freya finally settled and chilling by the trees. Here are the photos from yesterday 
































































































This morning


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

you are organised! Bandaging the tail already - I was about to wash Merlot's udder and bandage the tail when she decided to have the foal! Didn't even get a chance to use the specially hired foaling alarm!
Come on Freya - she looks superb


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I've put the bandage on four bloody times and it just keeps falling off so have given up haha I give her a wash every day now, if the weather is nice, just in case! Camping out again tonight and tomorrow. She seems to have settled down today


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Freya looks great! Come on babe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

anniegirl said:


> Freya looks great! Come on babe!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks wish she would hurry up and get her summer coat through!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Any news?


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

hurry it up Freya! i want to see that baby!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

No news today except her teats are filling and her tummy is pointy and the foal has stopped moving so here's hoping!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I love following all of these foaling threads! So much anticipation! C'mon Freya!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Yes!! Come on Freya! Merlot did it, now it is your turn! ;-) Pin and needles, pin and needles. Lol.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Woo-Hoo!! Here we go again!!! Here's to a safe delivery and healthy babe


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I'll drink to that Anniegirl! Come on Freya PUUUUSH....


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So, udders getting bigger, Freya getting fed up, tummy huge, appetite still huge, still no baby and 3 days until her due date!
PHOTOS!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

She is day 337 today


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

she doesn't look very big to me - but then that's probably a good thing for a first foal! She certainly has an enormous milk factory under construction!
COME ON FREYA....


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

It must be because she's been around dairy cows all her life haha no she doesn't look very big but that's ok by me. She's not very big boned. She's walking funny and has her tail in the air all the time now. Udders keep growing. Watch this space!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm watching and excited for you two!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

...waiting...


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Show her a picture of Zephyr...


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

come on freya!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

????? come onnnnnnnnnnnnn mammaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Nada  just walking around with her tail in the air like she is constantly farting!


----------



## atthe4th (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe all the farting will push the baby out?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

:lol: here's hoping! Heading up to see her just now


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

How's she doing Eqqy? How are your nerves? Hang in there


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Come on baby!!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

*Omg!*

Nothing happened!  
My nerves are shot, she's walking around with her tail in the air, dairy cow sized udder, a fed up look on her face and all she wants is a hug, vulva protruding and she is restless. BUT NOTHING! 
No photos as I got rained on :-(
Now off to clear out my tack sheds. We have till the 27th of December to move so need to get my stuff gone asap. Hopefully Frey wont hold on for much longer!


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Hurry up Freya! Let's pop that baby out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

WE HAVE A DRIBBLE!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

MOAR DRIBBLES!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Sooooooooooo I may be over reacting but THIS IS AWESOME! D Come out baby!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Go girl go!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

OK don't panic - this can go on for a week or two...or it can do like Zephyr did and pop out unexpectedly when you least expect it. Come to think of it he is still doing that - popping out from behind a tree or bouncing up out of the long grass....


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Happy foaling.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Getting closer! I hope everything goes well for you two (three)!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

She's done it! Bay filly tall as born at 8:30 tonight!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Photos are loading


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

At an hour and a half old she is up and running into trees, people and mum


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Woohooo!!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! CAn't wait to see daytime photos tomorrow!!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

i shall call her -dumbarse- as she decided my fingers were much nicer than mums teats and that bumping into fences is so much fun!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

She's so cute! Congrats!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

She is adorable! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Conrgrats on your pretty little filly.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Congrats! 

Can't wait for day time pictures


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yay! Congratulations. Glad to see everything went well for both mare and foal. Can't wait to see daytime pictures!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Popped them in the big paddock this morning. Freya such a good mum. Not too proud but keeps bubs in sight.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Aw she is adorable!! Congratulations
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

She is perfect. Love her face! Job well done Freya
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

She really is a smooch. Carbon copy of her mum really! Compare the photos of Freya as a baby to this one it is awesome!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

EquineBovine said:


> i shall call her -dumbarse- as she decided my fingers were much nicer than mums teats and that bumping into fences is so much fun!


Beautiful markings - I think Dumbarseta as she is a girl:shock:


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

congratulations! she is adorable and looks so much like her mom.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I think I'll call her Ailish after her mum's mum. She looks so much like her mum and the old Ailish passed away not long ago so think it would be a nice tribute to such a cool mare. 
Now just need a show name haha


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

She is adorable and so gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Woo hoo! The wait is over! She's beautiful. I've always loved bays... Congrats!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

She's beautiful! Love her marking!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats! What a beautiful little girl..


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Congrats!!!!! She is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Woohooo!! Congrats! She is very adorable. I like her sock ;-)


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I love love LOVE her star. She is SOOO cute! Have fun with her Eqqy, they are SO much fun! Wish you were closer - Zephyr and Ailish could have play dates LOL


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

She's gorgeous. I love how the markings are so similar to Freya's.

It would be cool if we were closer too, then Piper and Ailish and Zephyr could have play dates. Speaking of Piper I haven't introduced her here. My bad! *runs off to make new thread*


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Mum says I cant call her Ailish because it could be bad luck lol so am now thinking Panacea?


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Go with something easy to say haha. What's the meaning behind Freya? You could go with a similar theme.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

LOVE her to bits! <3


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Freya is the Norse goddess of beauty, fertility etc etc. Friday is named in honor of her, which was the day the foal was born, and she had two daughters but they had awful names lol.
I like panacea as she is the goddess of healing etc etc from Greek mythology. As I am a nurse I think it's nice haha plus it suites her


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Cessbee! You're from RR right?! How is pip doing?!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Yup from RR, I see you have seen my Piper thread, I forgot about this forum haha.

We should totally start a bay filly club haha.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Could be called, we didn't like our daddy's colour club haha


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

And we liked our mum's better. Cessna has zero markings, piper has zero markings (well an attempt at a star, which is like 10 hairs in total).


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

We shall called her foal for now haha. Foal has three white hairs on her wither. That's all her father I can see in her haha she is a carbon copy of Freya!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

awwwww my Gawd eqqy she is SOOOO cute!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Will start a new thread next week. Wont get to see her till tomorrow afternoon am in town. It's killing me and she's not even 3 days old yet!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

love her! those knobbly knees...that huge yawn. What a sweetie. You could go with the "beauty goddess" from a different pantheon, and call her Aphrodite.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey just cause you mentioned a show name. And her name is Aylish you could show name her Ashes to Ashes.


Just my input. And congratulations on a beautiful filly! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

looks like someone is also getting singing lessons. equine she is beautiful!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I keep coming back for another cuteness fix - she is SOOO cute - LOVE the photo of you scratching her bum LOL Give her a big kiss from His Lordship Zephyr Moo - he's very good at kissing - doles them out in a regal manner to anyone who happens to be passing ;-)


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Many happy returns!! So exciting. Glad mum and babe are doing well!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

EquineBovine said:


> Freya is the Norse goddess of beauty, fertility etc etc. Friday is named in honor of her, which was the day the foal was born, and she had two daughters but they had awful names lol.
> I like panacea as she is the goddess of healing etc etc from Greek mythology. As I am a nurse I think it's nice haha plus it suites her


Lovely choice!! Love Freya and Norse Mythology, but Panacea is very fitting..


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I think I have settled for Panacea. She has grown and is hooning around like a prat! Will get some photos for you tomoz and maybe start a new thread like Merlot has


----------

